# Tyranid Players - Base size help please!



## syypher (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm probably going to be purchasing some resin custom bases for my new Tyranid army. I was wondering if you guys could help me with the base sizes so I don't purchase the wrong ones...

Thank you ahead of time and I appreciate your time to help me!


Base sizes of:
Carnifex
Hive Tyrant
Tyranid Prime
Tervigon (I know theres no actual model for this...but if you know what their suppose to be on that'd be awesome)
Hive Guard
Genestealer/Termagant (these are 25mm right?)
Broodlord
Ravener
Gargoyles
Tyrannofex


I know, it's a lot! >_<


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

syypher said:


> I'm probably going to be purchasing some resin custom bases for my new Tyranid army. I was wondering if you guys could help me with the base sizes so I don't purchase the wrong ones...
> 
> Thank you ahead of time and I appreciate your time to help me!
> 
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep, Cheese has them all right.
The Tervigon/Tyrannofex are the same sort of form as a Carnifex, but bulky as fuck, I think they'd be more suited to the large oval bases.

Hell, they'll probably give them those when they release their combined kit.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Being T6 W6, id say they would likely come out with the oval base.
But my guess is as good as anyones. I guess we will have to wait till the actual model is released.

If the model released has a different base to the one that you are currently using, then you may have to change the base when it comes out if the opponent is going to be fussy about it.


----------



## syypher (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks you guys! Appreciate the help! Now I know what to buy >


----------

